# Hey parts man



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I found just what you need for the kids.  

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/memmurphy/Im000242r.jpg">

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

These are for his kids but that would work till they got old enough for these.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=53585>


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

That's really cute Mark! I'd need 4 though, or the fight would be non-stop!! outta here One good thing, we'd always know where to find them all,,just listen for the engines! I can see the tractor races now.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well if you want to go green here are some neat tractors would kill to get they all


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it l have the no how l would be great plus the money


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

jbetts13,
Those minature row crop Deeres are cool! If Deere would put something like that into production with a 38" deck underneath, I probably would have bought it instead of the LT150.

Mark


----------

